# Looking for smallies around Lancaster



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

So I moved to Lancaster from Columbus recently and have had good luck finding a couple bucket mouths or two. This year I would like to get into small small mouth without an hour drive? Not looking for anybody's honey hole, just a few pointers or suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You could try the Hocking River, I do not believe it is far from Lancaster at all. It's got smallies galore! Also, I believe there are a few smaller creeks in that area(cannot remember the name of them) that hold some smallies if you find the deeper holes. If I can find the names of them I will let you know.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I live in Lancaster too. You cab fish the Hocking if you have a boat, otherwise you have to make sure you have landowner permission. Makes me wish I had my 10ft Jon boat still.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

big smallies in the stillwater and miami but thats a hour drive


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

The Hocking Hills Canoe Livery will be kicking off the start of it's season in about 2 weeks. You could rent a canoe, they take you to the launching point. You would only need fishing gear & maybe an anchor or a line to tie off to a root system etc. if you feel the need to stop or slow down.

Now that I've sold my canoe, I'll definitely consider this route.

http://www.hockingriver.com/index.htm


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

The hocking is great, in town you can even catch them but just head south. I've been wading the hocking for years from Lancaster to Athens. The smallies are all over that water.


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for the pointers! Sounds like Hocking is the place for me. I am in the process of painting my 10 ft jon now! Happy fishing!


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

any good spots along Hocking to bank fish?


----------

